# Micron 66



## spirit54 (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this bottom paint? Seems to have great reviews and although pricey seems very good.


----------



## Fitz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have used it twice and think its good.

I went 2 years with 2 coats. The last 6 months I had to scrape it every month or so and finally hauled it out for repainting. I don't have much basis for comparison as this is my first boat and the only bottom paint I have used. Until someone tells me there is something better I will probably keep using it.

Fitz


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Micron 66 is a pretty specialized product and is probably not the best choice for the average daysailer in saltwater. While its anti fouling properties are quite good, it is not a durable paint by any means. If your boat lives in an area where regular hull cleaning is necessary, you may get a year out of a Micron 66 bottom. It's fast and that's why racers like it, but for most people, a high quality modified epoxy like Petit Trinidad or other, less expensive copolymer ablative Micron product is probably a better choice. 

Micron 66 is an excellent paint for boats that can achieve a high hull speed and are used frequently. And by that I mean powerboats.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*This stuff is great.*

I used Micron 66 for 3 years on my boat and it was the cats meow as far as zero growth. When I haul the boat. Bottom had a small amount of slime, but don't forget it probably got there by having it sit around for a few days while waiting for the haul. It easily rinsed off and probably would have if I got the boat up to 4+ kts for a few minutes. Never had any barnacles or other crusties on the bottom.

That being said, I think it is overkill and expensive for boats that go through a short season and get hauled for the winter. If your boat stays in the water 9-12+ months, it is probably one of the best bottom paints out there. My boat is a May 1 to Mid Nov boat, before it is hauled, so a 6 month use is all I need.

This year I am doing an experiment and put on some West Marine Ablative, with anti-slime additives, paint to see if that works. It is half the coat of the Micron 66. If it works, I'll probably switch over to it, if not I'll be back to the Micron 66.

DrB


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would recommend going with a Pettit paint over Micron. Micron does not start to ablate until you reach about 6-7 knots of boat speed, and as such, may not be as suitable, especially on smaller, slower boats. The Pettit paints start to ablate at 2-3 knots.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*SD - Info Source?*

Where did you hear that Micron 66 doesn't start to ablate until 6 - 7 knots? While my boat routinely gets above 6 kts on a good sail, we have done 4 to 6 kts a good fraction of our sails. I'd say our overall average is around 5 kts over the season. Yesterday we went out for an hour or so and got to just 6 kts, but mostly in the 4 to 5 kt range. (very light winds and only one sail up)

If 6 to 7 kts is the activation speed, I'd expect a ton of growth on my boat over a week or two of sitting and it doesn't.

DrB


----------



## Fitz87 (Oct 27, 2009)

The current through the marina where I keep my boat can get up to 2knts on big tides. I wonder if that's why the micron 66 was recomended to me???


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

In my area there is nothing that does not require cleaning as the water warms  

I have found the softer paints that ablate at lower speeds wore away to fast for my taste even when cleaned with a very soft touch 

I guess the good part was no paint buildup


----------



## spirit54 (Jun 9, 2010)

I live in manhattan and would be using the boat in the new York/ new jersey/long island areas. Does that make a difference?


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*FWIW - My boat is located in New England*

water. North Shore (Salem/Marblehead). Water is probably on average 4 to 5 degree colder than Manhatten at the peak. I am estimating that mean water temp from May to Nov around here is around 55 deg.

DrB


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're regularly sailing the boat, say every week, then I seriously doubt you'd see any growth. The regular sailing of the boat is ablating enough paint to keep the surface layer effective. _Unless you let the boat sit for say five or six weeks, and allow the surface layer to become effectively depleted of biocide, you probably won't see much in the way of growth_.

As for the information, it is based on research I've done on the various paints and on information available from them and other sources.



DrB said:


> Where did you hear that Micron 66 doesn't start to ablate until 6 - 7 knots? While my boat routinely gets above 6 kts on a good sail, we have done 4 to 6 kts a good fraction of our sails. I'd say our overall average is around 5 kts over the season. Yesterday we went out for an hour or so and got to just 6 kts, but mostly in the 4 to 5 kt range. (very light winds and only one sail up)
> 
> If 6 to 7 kts is the activation speed, I'd expect a ton of growth on my boat over a week or two of sitting and it doesn't.
> 
> DrB


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Spirit, in the metroNY area the water your boat is sitting in can vary quite a bit in salinity, flow, etc. from one dock/mooring to another. Your best bet is to akk folks anchored in the same location, since the "juice" your boat is sitting in when not in use, is the one where you need fouling protection the most. If there's a sailing club or other business with multiple boats in the same location--see what they're using.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

When I started with keelboat 10 some years ago, I thought Micron Extra was the best thing since slice bread until I tried Micron 66 4 years back. My boat mostly sits in the slip. Don't sail as much nor as fast as some of you guys and I don't get much barnacle growth and its been 2 years since last antifoul. Got to get hull repainted next in 2 months and it'll be Micron 66, Yes Sir!


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Beneteau First 10r with a Micron 66 bottom in Richmond, CA. Boat is raced regularly. These pix taken prior to first cleaning when the bottom was less than 2 months old.


----------



## spirit54 (Jun 9, 2010)

Fstbttms said:


> Beneteau First 10r with a Micron 66 bottom in Richmond, CA. Boat is raced regularly. These pix taken prior to first cleaning when the bottom was less than 2 months old.


I'm a sailing newbie, so I'm not sure if thats good or bad haha. I just got back from the West Marine by me and I can order the Micron 66 or they have Micron CSC in stock, are there major differences? Thanks!


----------



## jbondy (Mar 28, 2001)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm not saying those pix represent good, bad or otherwise. I post them merely to illustrate typical Micron 66 anti fouling performance in the Bay Area, as opposed to other regions.

BTW- the yard that painted the boat told the owner that Micron 66 never needs cleaning.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

If you are even considering Micron 66 you need to know that it requires high salinity water. Brackish water or low salinity water will ruin it in short order.


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

I live near Boston and have had outstanding results with Micron 66. The guys at the yard said I had the cleanest boat they saw this fall.


I painted it this spring (two coats) I have about half a gallon left and was wondering if it would make sense to thin it out to add a partial coat before next spring. 

Anyone have any experience using a *LOT* of thinner with micron 66?
Is this just a dumb idea and a waste of expensive paint?

thanks!


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

My advice would be to not thin it beyond the manufacturer's recommendations and apply it to the high wear areas; the waterline and leading/trailing edges of the appendages.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think you'll get much fouling over the winter in Boston. If you are going to be hauling and bother painting, either get another gallon and just do the whole bottom again while you are on it, or take the extra paint and do the keel and rudder where it tends to wear fastest.

But as long as you're getting out the roller, you know, odds are bottom paint will only cost more next year.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fstbttms said:


> My advice would be to not thin it beyond the manufacturer's recommendations and apply it to the high wear areas; the waterline and leading/trailing edges of the appendages.


My advice is to listen to Fstbttms! 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## georgec11 (Nov 23, 2002)

My understanding of Micron 66 is it is not ablative due to movement through the water. It is ablative by reacting with the salt ions. That is the reason why it only works in salt water. It is actually better for slow moving boats compared to all other ablative paints which require movement to be effective. I get 3 years with no hard growth in NJ.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

georgec11 said:


> My understanding of Micron 66 is it is not ablative due to movement through the water. It is ablative by reacting with the salt ions. That is the reason why it only works in salt water.


You are correct, sir!

*"...this chemical reaction controls and sustains the release of
biocides, not diffusion. Because this reaction is chemical rather than
physical it takes place at the same rate whether the boat is underway
or sitting at the dock, throughout the lifetime of the antifouling, without
decline."*

http://www.yachtpaint.com/LiteratureCentre/antifouling_101_usa_eng.pdf


----------

